# Type and rebelling



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

@_zallla_

*-in what ways can you be a rebel?* By following my own muse. 
*-what provokes you to rebel?* I'm never "provoked". What makes me seem "rebellious" is when I'm going along, minding my own business, and an obstacle appears- I'll of course continue on like that "obstacle" isn't there; and, consequently, eventually winding up pushing against it. It's not rebelling in the sense of actively caring enough to "prove" a point- as much as it is....just being apathetic towards obstacles. 
*-what rebelling in general means to you?* It's only a word my parents used to throw at me growing up.
*-what is your relationship to rebels and rebelling, how do you deal with them/it?* No relationship with "rebels" or the act of rebelling other than what's been said. 
*-do you see your own Enneagram type being rebellious? if yes, in what ways?* I'm sure, for me, It's tied into enneagram motivations somehow.


----------

